# Illustrator: Logo in DOS-Vektor und HKS-Farbton



## matthiasschnueriger (18. August 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Ich stehe vor einem grösseren Problem. Und zwar habe ich (eher hobbymässig) für eine Bekannte ein Logo entwickelt. Bis jetzt ging alles gut, doch jetzt bereitet mir der Drucker ein wenig Sorgen. Den ich habe keine Ahnung was er meint....  

Hier ein Auszug aus seinem Mail:



> Deshalb brauchen wir die Daten wie folgt aufbereitet:
> 
> Dos-Vektor-Grafik im eps oder ai-file, d.h. alle Schriften ebenfalls in Grafik umgewandelt.
> Farbtonangaben in HKS oder Pantone, da nicht im 4c Verfahren gearbeitet wird.
> Keine Pixeldateien !



Kann mir dabei einer weiterhelfen und sagen, wie ich das mit Illustrator umsetzen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2006)

Rechtsklick auf Text: Option -> Schriften in Pfade umwandeln
Die Bezeichnung ist etwas schwammig, aber aus Erfahrung denke ich das ist damit gemeint. Meistens gibt Probleme weil die Schriften - sofern die Schrift nicht in Pfade umgewandelt wurde - im Idealfall mitgeliefert werden müssen (und da gibt es teilweise rechtliche Bedenken).
HKS wählst du über: »Fenster / Farbfelder-Bibliotheken / HKS E/K/N/Z« (4 HKS Profile stehen zur Auswahl). Hier kannst Du dann nochmal alle Farben auf HKS einstellen.

Hoffe das  hilft weiter.


----------



## Ellie (19. August 2006)

Hallo,

Stichwort vektorisieren, hier sind zig Tutorials zu finden.

Dann das Logo entsprechend aufarbeiten.

Professionell hat man einen HKS- oder Pantone-Farbfächer, wo Du dem Kunden die Farben zeigst und der sich eine aussucht. Vermutlich sollen die Sachen nur zerifarbig gedruckt werden, d.h. der Drucker nimmt die gewünschte Farbe, damit sie stimmt gibt es o.g. Farbsysteme, und dann druckt er er den Kram.

Schriften in Pfade umwandeln, weil der Drucker sonst die gleichen Schriften auf seinem Rechner haben müsste wie Du, da Laien bekanntlich sonstwoher ihre Schriften beziehen und sicherlich keine qualitativ hochwertigen Linotype-Fonts kaufen *fg*, erspart man sich einfach viel Ärger, wenn hinterher die Laufweite und Schriftart nicht mehr stimmen.

Sicherlich kannst Du auch eine Druckerei beauftragen, die dir diese Arbeit und das Lernen von Vektorisierungsarbeiten erspart, aber das kostet logischerweise extra Geld (ist ja eine extra Leistung) und daher deligieren Druckereien das heutzutage an den Kunden zurück.

Ist aber halb so wild, die Druckpreise sind so billig wie nie, selbst wenn Du einen Fehldruck riskierst, weil die Farben nicht ganz hinhauen, ist das kein großes Drama mehr.

LG,
Ellie


----------

